# Skills International Canada



## SinghA (May 5, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning to take job and immigration consultancy with SkillsInternational - Canada.

They are promising of good IT jobs in Canada and assist in getting Visa for Canada. 

How are they, did anyone knows about them and IT job situation in Canada?

Thanks,


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

SinghA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to take job and immigration consultancy with SkillsInternational - Canada.
> 
> ...


Okay, anyone who promises you for job are not true...
Job market everywhere is quite tough..and canada is no exception
.
yes, taking help for visa filing is okay...but before going ahead, better to do some ground work from your side also....

Like if you are talking about recently opened fsw program andthen better look for your occupation anf cieling which i believe is 1000 for each occupation, there r 5 IT job types listed there....see where you fits in....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What I found:
https://www.cibc.com/ca/inside-cibc/careers/equity-and-diversity/job-search-resources.html
Scroll down to the part 'organizations to help you'.
First you need a visa. Once you are here, you can put your resume in their big pond and hope that some employers is interested. 

Ask Skills International if you get all your money back in case you are granted a visa but not a job offer that is a permanent contract or at least a 12 month contract at competitive wages. If they put that guarantee on paper: sign!
But that is not how it works:
Canadian Newcomer Magazine - Skills International


----------



## navinve (Aug 5, 2014)

SinghA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to take job and immigration consultancy with SkillsInternational - Canada.
> 
> ...


=====================
Hi Mr.Singh


Even I have visited skills international and they promis the same...kindly share your contact detail..my is [contact telephone number deleted]..
have you sign the contract with them..i am planning too by end of this week... how much you have paid to them and if you have signed the contract then how is your exp till now...kindly share.


----------



## mohver18 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Mr. Singh,

Even I have also attended their conference 2 days ago in Bangalore. Have u Signed the contract? Any review from ur side would be helpful.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

navinve said:


> =====================
> Hi Mr.Singh
> 
> Even I have visited skills international and they promis the same...kindly share your contact detail..my is [contact telephone number deleted]..
> have you sign the contract with them..i am planning too by end of this week... how much you have paid to them and if you have signed the contract then how is your exp till now...kindly share.


Hi,
Can you give me their contact details..i would like go ahead like that....


----------



## sangram82 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have also attended. mail me . We can discuss.


----------



## kousish (Nov 24, 2014)

*what is Skills International*

Hi, 
I want to know about the CanadaJobs2015 program of Skills International and their conference.
Actually there is no conference schedule at Kolkata now. what have they said on conference and any money issue, contract or bond whatever that is I want to know. Can anyone help me?


----------



## rajesh.das (Nov 24, 2014)

*Skills Int.*

I have also attended 'Skills International' training in Bangalore. I am planning to enrol and would like to get in touch with anybody from Bangalore who have attended their training. You may kindly get in touch with me at rajeysh.das at gmail.com[/email]; or call me at: nine seven four three four two double seven two nine.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

I assume that you are currently in the process/queue for immigration in obtaining your PR. I would strongly suggest that when you do apply for any IT related or any other jobs for that matter you mention in your cover note/letter that you are currently in the process/queue for immigration to Canada. That way you can expedite your processing a little faster on the basis that you have a job offer. Also register yourself with magic jack to obtain a contactable Canadian number.


----------



## Indanu (Nov 25, 2014)

hi all, can anyone help me with some info about Skills International


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Indanu said:


> hi all, can anyone help me with some info about Skills International





The rest of this thread didn't give you info? Did you consider trying Google?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
Is there anyone who attended the conference happened or going to happen in chennai about skills international? Does They have an office in chennai..anyone help me on this...


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

This whole thread is a bit sad.

Any "immigration" agency who offers to find an applicant a job in Canada is a scam,a con, a rip-off criminal organization.

Please do some research and don't be naive.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone who attended the conference happened or going to happen in chennai about skills international? Does They have an office in chennai..anyone help me on this...



Do you not grasp what is said in this thread?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

How much amount skills international asking to enrol for the process?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krish82 said:


> How much amount skills international asking to enrol for the process?




Does it even matter?


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

*Scammer*

This company is not from Canada.

They have written they are based in Singapore. I guess these arent the guy/consultancy which we have been looking for.

Why one would pay $9000 for getting interview call and writing CV??


What skills they are going to enhance? After all its us who will appear for Ielts and medical exam.
Beware of these SCa**mmers. See attached images


tnx


----------



## shanguu (Feb 28, 2015)

krish82 said:


> How much amount skills international asking to enrol for the process?


9000 USD including visa fees.


----------



## shanguu (Feb 28, 2015)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone who attended the conference happened or going to happen in chennai about skills international? Does They have an office in chennai..anyone help me on this...


hi 

did u join skills international?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

shanguu said:


> hi
> 
> did u join skills international?


Nope I was there in their conference. .


----------



## shanguu (Feb 28, 2015)

have you considered any other consultants. have you started the process


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

shanguu said:


> have you considered any other consultants. have you started the process


I am not yet start the process because this new process little bit confusing. I need some time to analyse. Once I get the clear idea then I start the process.


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anybody got success with the Skills International consultant?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Suds7 said:


> Has anybody got success with the Skills International consultant?


Hi,
Are u trying to do so....


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

I would personally say, do not spend 9000$ on visa processing. There are many consultancies who does the same work for 8K rupees. I dont see Skills International does anything more than others. They would just create a profile for u in cic and fill out the information. They would ask you to gather the necessary document. It is you who is going to gather all anyways. The pre-sales guys will always tell you they will *help u/guide u* in getting the documents. Once you pay, they wont do anything. It is your document and you are responsible to collect it. This would be their response after you pay them.


----------



## Pappu1978 (Mar 28, 2015)

I attended their conf twice. the service, they talk, is actually good - I am not recommending or joined them or don't know how far is this true. Few points..

Bad part...


No office in india. or we do not see any office address in Canada. Most of them are from US.
Linkedin profile is empty with two or three members. 
After Conf. They would ask your resume so that it can be reviewed by their executives, i have give mine, it is two week, I did not hear from them yet. They keep saying they have plenty of resumes and busy now. They will get back to us in couple of days. They do proper follow up. 
They claim, that 30% of people came for conf are filtered. I do not buy this s**t. Once you enter your email. 
you get invite. 
They keep saying start-of-the-art technology, Their web site does not work that great, if you are try to register or try to reach them you would know this...
Testimony - No one, they would not share....
the data they give are generic info like....
They keep saying, they are very premium and they do not accept you easily.
 if you are in marking, it looks like they building tracking and then sell the company or what if the sell the company to someone else? 

Good part...


 Their executive team is real people, they have a solid profile in linked in
Theie life long career management in canada for you and spouse.. quite compiling.. and they have mentioned this in their sample contract I have read it once. 
Their career adviser are really good profile (again I do not see them linkedin)
They have the WES, First Arvantage, IELTS cosching, Career couching, feedback, place for interview at their office( where is it) seems be good..

Summary
I think, if you are in good domain that is of need. then you can directly apply or use someone like agents to file it. Once you are in the pool, you should get decent offer in hand before you make the move..

alternatively, if you have mixed bag experience do know where to fit, say like program management or Product Manage..and you need a serious career adviser or mentor you and find a job, their service if whatever they say is true...

at this point of time, i am in the second category. I am bit confused, I have my IELTS ready, WES is in-process. I want to see if any one has tried their service, their input would be greatly used-full for all. ANY like me, please get it touch with me. we can share some info..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Pappu1978 said:


> [*]Theie life long career management in canada for you and spouse.. quite compiling.. and they have mentioned this in their sample contract I have read it once.
> [*]Their career adviser are really good profile (again I do not see them linkedin)


You can get life long career coaching in Canada. For free. For instance, in Ontario through Employment Ontario. But as far as I know, these services are available in other provinces too. (with people who have profiles on LinkedIn,  )


----------



## Pappu1978 (Mar 28, 2015)

@EVHB- I do agree with you some. But I am not sure about someone give you a job through linkedin when your experience is verified. But, you are an expat, since you are there, it must be true.

In general, the problem now here is, once they add you in the pool. With our Job offer it will be hard to get a PR. Coz with job offer you get 600 points else 0. Recently, people with 400+ points are also invited to apply into the pool. If any one get a an offer (employer will to pick from the pool) then all the problem is solved.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Nobody will just give you a job through LinkedIn. Recruiters will use LinkedIn to find interesting people, or to check your profile to see if it reflects the resume you send them, to see if they like what they see (so think twice before you post things that relate to religious or political views).

My message, and I am sure lots of people who already live in Canada will agree: don't believe people who promise to give you a job. That's illegal.
(aks the company if they put it on paper that, if they don't find you a job that leads to a Permanent Resident card, that they will refund your money, or at least 50% of the money you paid).


----------



## Jaaz (Jun 15, 2015)

Curious about Skills International. Still, even after 6 months, I can't see any members who are registered with Skills International.

Can someone update, If registered with Canadajobs2015. Or they're not doing any business?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

*Bad vs. Good: 10 to 4*



Pappu1978 said:


> I attended their conf twice. the service, they talk, is actually good - I am not recommending or joined them or don't know how far is this true. Few points..
> 
> Bad part...
> 
> ...


So even you are considering using this company. You find 10 bad things and 4 questionable good things. The first good thing you believe is that these are real people with good credentials because they are on LinkedIn. Anyone can say whatever they want on LinkedIn. I could say that I was the VP of development for TATA from 1992 to 1998. Would you believe that? Then why would you believe anything else on LinkedIn unless you could thoroughly verify it. Also, what do you know about their career management support in Canada? Have you spoken to anyone you know who will verify that it even exists. 

I understand that many of you are hoping to come to Canada just as I did many years ago, but you need to understand that virtually all of these immigration services companies who claim to do wonderful things for you are not operating in your best interests, Why else would they want so much money up front?


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

*skills international service feedback*

Hi,
I have seen the thread on "Skillsinternational review" so far i am not able to find much details whether one should go with this company or not.

folks, please help us sharing feedback, if anyone has taken their services? Does it work the way they promise. cost is $ 9k. The process explained by them is JOB first -> VISA PR -> Settlement in Canada


Awaiting feedback please

Regards,
Nitin Sahu


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

$ 9k for something that you could do yourself?

No thanks.


The whole Express Entry process is easy enough to do yourself... the only "difficult" part is finding a job offer in order to take advantage of the extra 600 points for having a job offer. 

_*YOU*_ have to gather all of the necessary paperwork, _*YOU*_ have to sit the relevant English and French proficiency exams (if you are just depending on an IELTS -> CLB score, then you don't need to provide a French test result); _*YOU*_ have to go to your current employers to get work history/employment letters, _*YOU*_ have to search for a job in Canada - _*YOU*_ don't need to pay money to someone to "consult" with you when _*YOU*_ are doing all of the work and all that they're doing is reading the CIC website (also something that *you* can do yourself).

No migration agent can secure you a job from outside of Canada - DO NOT let them tell you otherwise!!! There is NO employer in Canada (or anywhere else) who is going to consider thinking about hiring an employee, sight unseen, without first having interviewed the candidate. Any consultancy that says that they can and will get you a job isn't interested in you - only your hard earned $$$.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So you only have to pay them in case they do find you a job that qualifies and gets you an invitation to apply for a visa? Well, if that's that case, you can take the risk. But $9,000 is a lot of money!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nitinsahu said:


> Hi,
> I have seen the thread on "Skillsinternational review" so far i am not able to find much details whether one should go with this company or not.
> 
> folks, please help us sharing feedback, if anyone has taken their services? Does it work the way they promise. cost is $ 9k. The process explained by them is JOB first -> VISA PR -> Settlement in Canada
> ...



You are insane if you are considering spending $9K to hire someone to do something that you can do yourself for free.


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you all. I do agree $ 9k is a lot, hard earned money


----------

